# Sumador en bcd con displays



## casca9091 (Nov 9, 2006)

quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar en la construccion y diseño de un sumador en bcd con teclado y displays  alguien que me explique por favor !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola casca9091:

Podrías comenzar por hacer primero el sumador, Sin el display, sólo vas a necesitar los leds para ver el código BCD.

Un sumador completo de 4 bits es el MC14008B.
suma dos números d e cuatro bits y los refleja directamente a la salida.

Normlamente se le pone otro circuito para primero visualizar los números y con un pulsador ingresarlos al sumador.

Para los teclados puedes utilizar un decodificador con CI, a código BCD o hacer uno con compuertas lógicas, o hasta con diodos comunes.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## casca9091 (Nov 10, 2006)

con el integrado que me va a  sumar no tengo problemas  el problema es con el circuito que me va a decodificar el codigo en bcd  y po rlo del teclado me podrasi decir como hacerlo


----------



## casca9091 (Nov 10, 2006)

oye disculapa pero podraias decirme como hacer el teclado yas sea con compuertas o con ttls   a y tambien me podraias ayudar con el circuito que me va a decoficar el codigo


----------



## casca9091 (Nov 10, 2006)

oye disculapa pero podraias decirme como hacer el teclado yas sea con compuertas o con ttls   a y tambien me podraias ayudar con el circuito que me va a decoficar el codigo


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 10, 2006)

hacerse con TTL o CMOS se puede pero sera una gran mancha de ICS, pues con estos ICs es muy poco lo que puedes hacer, no has pensado hacerlo con microcontrolador?? pues con compuertas te saldra BIEN BIEN PERO BIEN GRANDOTE, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 10, 2006)

Date una vuelta por el sitio de MAXIM semi, se especializan en controladores para teclados


----------



## Apollo (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Normalmente cuando necesito un teclado de este tipo, evito meterme en problemas con teclados matriciales, en su lugar, ocupo el 74LS147, que es un decodificador de 10 líneas a Código BCD. Si nececitas un teclado matricial forzosamente existe el MC14419B, que es un decodificador 2 de 8 de Matricial a Binario.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## nestorval87 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yo tambien tengo que hacer un sumador BCD para 32 bits, tambien lo tengo que hacer con ttl. y pues al parecer toda la parte de logica secuencial es muy importante pero aun no la entiendo bien. 

Tampoco se manejar el teclado ni los registros que creo que son muy importantes para tal fin.

No voy a pedir que alguien me diga cómo hacerlo, o que me mande el plano del circuito ya listo.

Solo espero que si en algun momento necesito una ayuda especifica y concreta alguien por favor me colabore un poco. Y ojala en algun tiempo yo pueda colaborarle a alguien.

Gracias de ante mando; seguiré en contacto.

Salu2


----------



## nestorval87 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yo tambien tengo que hacer un sumador BCD para 32 bits, tambien lo tengo que hacer con ttl. y pues al parecer toda la parte de logica secuencial es muy importante pero aun no la entiendo bien. 

Tampoco se manejar el teclado ni los registros que creo que son muy importantes para tal fin.

No voy a pedir que alguien me diga cómo hacerlo, o que me mande el plano del circuito ya listo.

Solo espero que si en algun momento necesito una ayuda especifica y concreta alguien por favor me colabore un poco. Y ojala en algun tiempo yo pueda colaborarle a alguien.

Gracias de ante mando; seguiré en contacto.

Salu2


----------



## Apollo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola nestorval87:

Claro que si, para eso estamos en el foro, para ayudarnos todos en lo que podamos.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## efar17 (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola

Soy estudiante del conalep, de mexico, bueno necesito unos circuitos, un sumador, restador, multiplicador y divisor, halguien sabe como los puedo conseguir?

Les agradeseria mucho, ese maestro se pasa de lanza, lo pidio dos semanas antes y no he podido conseguir nada, ha lo necesite para que me desplieqgue resultados en 4 displays

Porfas necesito esta ayuda, si no lo entrego antes del 10 de dicienbre no paso de semestre.

GRACIAS ops:


----------



## efar17 (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola

Soy estudiante del conalep, de mexico, bueno necesito unos circuitos, un sumador, restador, multiplicador y divisor, halguien sabe como los puedo conseguir?

Les agradeseria mucho, ese maestro se pasa de lanza, lo pidio dos semanas antes y no he podido conseguir nada, ha lo necesite para que me desplieqgue resultados en 4 displays

Porfas necesito esta ayuda, si no lo entrego antes del 10 de dicienbre no paso de semestre.

GRACIAS ops:


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 13, 2007)

el switch separado cambia de suma a resta dejaloen 0 no funciona bien


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 14, 2007)

ahora le amplificadore al sumador hasta 198 este si funciona pero el interruptor suma\resta no funciona solo usen en suma esta explicado en el circuit maker como funciona no esta con teclado


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 18, 2008)

el circuito que iso David lo pase a Multisim 10... pero por ejemplo... tengo que presentar un proyecto de Sist. Dig. y y necesito un sumador combinado con un contador y un comparadador y muchas otras cosas mas... pero con lo que estoy batallando ahorita es con el sumador... tiene que ser de 8 bits y pues ya conecte el sumador de David al contador y pongo en decenas el numero 10 binario que me aparece como 100 y en las unidades conecto las salidas del contador que esta agrandado para 8 bits... y lo que quiero es que me empieze a sumar asta llegar a 150 y que se pare (ya lo tengo conectado para que se pare cuando el contador llegue a 50) pero al llegar como al 7 u 8 me marca error, y ademas cuando lo estoy sumando manual arriba de 19 no me da digito razonable en los Display...

les agredesco de antemano su ayuda...

... gracias!


----------



## Patico21 (Abr 6, 2009)

hola disculpen quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar necesito pasar un numero en binario de 5 bits a bcd para que pueda visualizar en unos displays....el proyecto es meter mediante dip Switch 2 numeros en bcd los sume mediante un 7483 y el resultado lo pueda ver en dos display...como el 7483 me da la salida en binario de 5 bits necesito transformar ese binario en bcd para poder interpretarlo y pasarlo a unos display


----------



## claudiocamaro (Abr 21, 2009)

hola cual es el programa que se necesita tener para poder ver el formato .ckt


----------



## fjosegr (Nov 5, 2009)

es circuit maker


----------



## rambito90 (Abr 8, 2011)

oigan las 4008 son la 283?????


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola rambito90

si, efectivamente así es.
Pero solo en la función ya que los 2 son sumadores pero el 4008 es de la familia CMOS y el 74283 es de la familia TTL.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

